# Installer in Delaware



## Lancejoker (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone know of a good installer in Delaware? I am in lower Delaware and I am looking to have some work done on my Corvette. I want to have a custom box made for a Mille ML3000 sub and I want to have my HAT L1v2 tweeters molded into my A pillars. If anyone knows of a good shop or private installer that would do this,please let me know. Thanks so much guys.

Lance


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

No recommendation but I can tell you who to stay away from... Sound of TriState.


----------



## Lancejoker (Aug 14, 2009)

Funny you say that. I think they went out of business. Or at least the location closest to me did.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Try Imagine Audio in Cherry Hill, NJ (across the river from Philly).


----------



## Lancejoker (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks. I'll see if I can get up with them.


----------

